# grace period



## Deanne Z (Jan 9, 2010)

We work in free zone. My colleague's visa has been expired in September 17, and his grace period will be over until October 17. Yesterday which was October 7, I sent his documents to free zone to get his visa canceled. 

Now I'm worried that after all the cancelation work is done, maybe it'll be October 18, 19 or whatever, will he get a fine when he leaves the country? Or is there another grace period for him after his visa is canceled?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best thing to do is to call the free zone authority and immigration office and put this question to them. I would not want to speculate and give you the wrong info.


----------

